# My 2009 ASAT Camo for sale thread !! FREE SHIPPING !!



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*ttt*

Great guy to deal with. He went out of his way to help me out last year.

If you have not tried ASAT yet - give it a try - AMAZING stuff


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump Ross. Nice to hear from you, good luck this fall.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you have XL gloves? And 3/4 face masks?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Mudshack, I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## JOEKILLA (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent you a PM, do you have the boonie hats?


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Bump for a great seller.

Let me know when you get blinds in.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Will do !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Sent a PM with a Question on the Elite Layer zip mock.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM answered.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

*Size ?*

How do the sizes run? I am 6'2" and weight 190 pounds. What size would best fit in the 3d leafy suit?
Thanks Chad


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Will you be dealing the first lite wool when their other products become available?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

michiganchad, sent you a PM !

kravguy, possibly, not sure yet.

FF


----------



## Pale Rider (Jan 3, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM answered !

FF


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Is it possible to buy either the top or bottom pieces seperate for the 3-D leafy suit?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

BradMc26, I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## Terry G (Sep 9, 2008)

*what about tape*

Wanting to change color of stand, do you have tape? Where in WI are you, will be in kenosha tomorrow.


Terry G


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry, I have none of the tape on hand and I am not sure if the warehouse has anymore either. It is no longer listed as a product they carry. I can check with the warehouse tomorrow and get back to you.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I sent you a PM. Let me know if you got it. Thanks
Waylon


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM answered

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Large,XL and 2XL Leafy suits are now back in stock .

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ry2j (Apr 2, 2009)

Boonies and beanies available?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Beanies yes, Boonies no.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## Jprater64 (Jan 13, 2009)

hey bro i need some elite gloves in Xl can you help out?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry, the Elite gloves are out of stock.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jprater64 (Jan 13, 2009)

well if you know anywhere i can find some plz forward the info plz


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Will do !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM replied too.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## inthere10x (Dec 30, 2004)

the 3d leafy are they pants and shirt or are they like a flight suit? I'm 5'11", 230lbs what size would I order? I want the ability to wear warmer clothes under. 

Thanks, 

Jon


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

inthere10x, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dallas8008 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Asat camo*

Where can I purchase ASAT camo?


----------



## dallas8008 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Asat*

Looking to puchase some ASAT camo please advise!!!


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

payment sent!!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Smooch said:


> payment sent!!


Your pants shipped out today.

FF


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

FallFever said:


> Your pants shipped out today.
> 
> FF


Thanks Mike!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## rodbear (Dec 12, 2009)

:confused Want to order a leafy 3D. What size do I order. I am 5'10'' 200lbs


----------



## rodbear (Dec 12, 2009)

Want to buy a leafy 3D suit. I am 5'10'',200lbs. What size do I buy


----------

